# My New Emersed Setup -- thanks Xema!



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Following Xema's substrate recipes for Cryptocorynes, I decided to revamp my emersed setup to better grow my more delicate species. Here are my photos of the new emersed setup on the first day:

...with domes to keep humidity high.









Stem plant emersed tray (with some crypts in the back)









Cryptocorynes planted in both terracotta and 2" mesh pots









After about a week of adaptation, I am noticing some strong root growth in some stem plant species in the coconut fiber. Here are some individual plant photos:

Cryptocoryne undulata









Anubias gracilis


















Hemigraphis traian









Polygonum kawagoeanum









Enjoy!

Carlos


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Whats all the other plants?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The emersed setup is mostly composed of Cryptocorynes (50%, about 19 species and varieties). 

I also included a couple Anubias sp and over a dozen different species of stem plant (examples of the Rotala, Ludwigia, Ranunculus, Hygrophila, Hemigraphis, Polygonum, Pogostemon, Nesaea, Didiplis, Hemianthus, and others are all in there).

Oh, and I have a single Lagenandra thwaitesii. So, I have a little bit of everything in there except for the Echinodorus genus.

Carlos


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Very helpful pictures and inspiring plants. Thank you.


----------



## Garhan (Jun 8, 2005)

Do you ciculate any of the water in the trays. Would you be so kind as to explain some of the mechanics to this setup. I find this very interesting. The reason I ask is that I am considering different avenues to propogate large volumes of different spiece for a planted tank. But I dont wish to go out and purchase say 10 pots of gloss to properly dress out a 150 gallon tank.

Cheers,
Garhan


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Lookin good carlos. hope you update with pics! 

David


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's awesome Carlos! Keep that collection alive, it's one of the few of its kind here in the states.  Where did you get those containers and mesh pots?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

No circulation.

I continue to battle fungus and insects, even with regular spraying of organicide! 

The terracotta pots are about 60 cents at Michaels.  

I got the mesh pots from an online Hydroponics store while I was buying labels, the organicide, and coconut fiber.

Some plants have shown more progress than others. I do notice strong root growth out of the stem plants when I lift the pots. I think everything is just getting established. A lot of the Crypts and stem plants were on the verge of death when I made this modification -- it was already too late for my C. moehlmannii though -- its dead.

Fortunately, my tiny C. griffithii has produced a brand new, healthy leaf! So I am still hopeful.

Carlos


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

what are mesh pots?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Your setup is so clean.
Can't wait to see the results in a couple months. 

You can get mesh pots at hydroponic shop. the black tray can also be bought at hydroponic shop. I think the larger ones are call flood table.


Mesh pots are plastic pots with opening on the side and bottom. i.e the pots Tropica plants come in.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Carlos,

Can I send you a small leaved ground cover to experiment with? I think if you can grow it emersed, it may be able to go to submersed from there. I submersed it right away, and 50% died but the other 50% is growing. It needs more light than I have in the tank, and I'm right at 2wpg. It's growing lanky in my tank. PM me with your address and I'll mail it over from Plantation. Oh, and if you can ID it, that would be nice too...

Thx


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks very nice, I am going set up one . All I got growing emerse now is Pellia.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Carlos,

Very nice setup.

What made you decide to use coconut fiber?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am so glad knowing my experience can help to some one.

i got my best result for stem emersed plants mixing 50/50 coconut fiber and gravel (2-3 mm).

Greets from Spain


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice setup and information here. Cheers Carlos and Xema


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

I've been reading and enjoying the crypts and emmersed setup thing since I arrived here... (all I do in here is scan crypt and moss posts lol) 

You did a great job and have an awesome plant selection there.. 
I think your new setup saved your crypts ? 

I want to try an experimental dome or paludarium this year.
How many watts of light should be above a small dome or tank ?

Have 10 types of crypts and 5 types of mosses so far to experiment with and planning on hunting down more.. I need to start splitting the ones I have up to make more crypts as the first thing I want to do is make my tank more 'dutch', rows of crypts.. Then I'd be able to have some to trade too 

I love the setup wow.. Me jealous. 

How do you get aquatic crypts to get to emmersed state ?
Thanks


----------

